# Grouse?



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

I was just wondering if anyone had had much luck in the grouse woods this fall. If anyone has seen grouse period I would like to hear about it!


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

went yesterday...not one bird. I am gonna try again before the end of season but I am not very hopeful. After 2 trips to the UP and one to South Dakota, bird hunting in Ohio is more about walking in the woods with your dog than actually bird hunting. I hunted Harrison and Belmont yesterday. Let me know if you go and see any.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

I also make the trip up north & SD if I want to bird hunt. I do gather up some buddies now and then and head to a pheasant farm so the dogs get to do some work. Bout the same price as round of golf (without the bad attitude) and you get to bring home some pretty tasty meat... 10 years ago I'd travel to a friends place in southern Ohio and do real good on grouse... not worth it anymore.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, 15 or 20 years ago southern Ohio had some grouse. Not so good lately.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I still remember the day...last time I flushed a grouse (and it was a double) was Spring '02 at my deer camp. Sad.


----------

